# Vapers block



## Matthew Buxton (10/8/16)

Basically I'm not getting much satisfaction from vaping lately. Been vaping for a year now but it feels as if I hit vapers block.

I currently have a 200w tarot with a double vision rda, dual coil ss at .20ohms. That's my all day set up. 
From time to time I use my sepernt tank cos I kinda get over dripping and driving. But I don't get any satisfaction from my tank as to the rda. I even tried the ccells out on my ijust2 tank mmmm average. Maybe it's way better on the melo and other compatible tanks.

I vape 3mg juice. 
I diy juice and buy local juice. I Definitely don't think it's juice. 

I am both a flavour and cloud chaser. But more than that I just want a good vape.

I have experimented with building countless coils and with different cottons.

Basically I'm looking into getting a new tank.. maybe the melo3 with ccells or a really good rdta. But at the moment I'm really unsure what to do? Any advice or suggestions would amazing.

Sorry for the long rambling post and incorrect terminology.

Matt

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (10/8/16)

Dude, not cool apologizing before we can even make fun of you! 

You're no fun

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (10/8/16)

What about the Avocado 24 mm?

Most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Matthew Buxton (10/8/16)

Lol @zadiac 

Had a look at the avo, looks good definitely a choice.

Question. I obviously sub ohm .3mg juice.
If I had to venture into MTL setups. That being a higher ohm coil what mg nic would be good to start at? I know it's all person preferences.

But let's say 1.6/1.8 ohm. At what mg would be good to experiment at?

This is too part of my vapers block.
Do I experiment with MTL tanks or keep at it with DLH tanks? I wish I could go and buy both setups and give it a bash but I can't.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/8/16)

I'd suggest getting a mouth to lung atty and getting back to good old fashioned 28 awg single coils to break the monotomy of lung hitting. Maybe up the nic to 6mg for that and just enjoy a different facet of vaping again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (10/8/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> Basically I'm not getting much satisfaction from vaping lately. Been vaping for a year now but it feels as if I hit vapers block.
> 
> I currently have a 200w tarot with a double vision rda, dual coil ss at .20ohms. That's my all day set up.
> From time to time I use my sepernt tank cos I kinda get over dripping and driving. But I don't get any satisfaction from my tank as to the rda. I even tried the ccells out on my ijust2 tank mmmm average. Maybe it's way better on the melo and other compatible tanks.
> ...


Why don't you try a bottom-feeder to spice up your vape-life? 
There are a few readily available BF's that are much cheaper than Reo's to play around with and some really great flavour-chasing atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (10/8/16)

Up the nic . Seriously spend the money and buy a bottle of lets say 6mg liquid


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/8/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> Basically I'm not getting much satisfaction from vaping lately. Been vaping for a year now but it feels as if I hit vapers block.
> 
> I currently have a 200w tarot with a double vision rda, dual coil ss at .20ohms. That's my all day set up.
> From time to time I use my sepernt tank cos I kinda get over dripping and driving. But I don't get any satisfaction from my tank as to the rda. I even tried the ccells out on my ijust2 tank mmmm average. Maybe it's way better on the melo and other compatible tanks.
> ...



I would look at getting a rdta with a bit more restritive lung hit.
Love my trusty aromamiser rdta flavour is decent (not the best) but every now and then i want that little throat hit my other tanks dont give me and i turn to my trusty Aro.

Serpent is a good choice as a restrictive lung hit tank but i just find the Aro gives me more throat hit.

Also on the Aro the vape has a more rough texture compared to the serpent mini wich is a very smooth vape but i like that roughness and actually need it every now and then.

I would say have a look at the Aromamiser rdta.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> Basically I'm not getting much satisfaction from vaping lately. Been vaping for a year now but it feels as if I hit vapers block.
> 
> I currently have a 200w tarot with a double vision rda, dual coil ss at .20ohms. That's my all day set up.
> From time to time I use my sepernt tank cos I kinda get over dripping and driving. But I don't get any satisfaction from my tank as to the rda. I even tried the ccells out on my ijust2 tank mmmm average. Maybe it's way better on the melo and other compatible tanks.
> ...


Sorry to hear man. That does suck. 

Some of the guys have made some great points. 

Option A : go back to simple builds with a restricted lung hit or even a MTL device with higher nic.

Option B : I'm not sure if you've tried using clapton coils? Those could give you a more intense vape as well.

My go to at the moment when I need a thump is a dual parallel 26g kanthal and 24g nichrome build on a 2.5 mm ID. 7 wraps.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (10/8/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> Basically I'm not getting much satisfaction from vaping lately. Been vaping for a year now but it feels as if I hit vapers block.
> 
> I currently have a 200w tarot with a double vision rda, dual coil ss at .20ohms. That's my all day set up.
> From time to time I use my sepernt tank cos I kinda get over dripping and driving. But I don't get any satisfaction from my tank as to the rda. I even tried the ccells out on my ijust2 tank mmmm average. Maybe it's way better on the melo and other compatible tanks.
> ...



I was in a similar situation after 2 years.
My fix was:
2 BF mods running small atty's with 0.6ohm coils, MTL
And another 2 BF mods with slightly larger atty's running dual coils at 0,3ohm, direct lung.

I use the MTL atty's in the day with 6mg juice and the DL atty's with 3MG at night when I want to chain Vape.

If I need a kick, I just use 4.5MG juice with the DL atty's.

Menthol juices also tend to give a bit more kick and works well with DL hits for a change once in a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/16)

Maybe not exactly the same thing but I found making a radical change to the flavour profile I vape also works. I get tired of deserts and then switch to menthol or fruits for a tank or 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/8/16)

Change of flavour
Change of nic strength
Change of vaping style 

These seem to be the suggestions - ie. a change

@Matthew Buxton , when you say you are mot getting much satisfaction, can you elaborate further? Bored of the flavour or in need of a stronger hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Buxton (11/8/16)

@Silver The unsatisfied feeling, feels like there's something missing or not enough.. I know that sounds like I should be uping the nic. But I tried that and it's not that. I am happy with my juice and that.

Maybe what I should try is having two attys one for mtl with a higher nic and completely different flavour and the other my current setup.

Any suggestions on mlt tanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> @Silver The unsatisfied feeling, feels like there's something missing or not enough.. I know that sounds like I should be uping the nic. But I tried that and it's not that. I am happy with my juice and that.
> 
> Maybe what I should try is having two attys one for mtl with a higher nic and completely different flavour and the other my current setup.
> 
> Any suggestions on mlt tanks?



I hear you - but when you say "not enough", not enough what?

When i try up the nic on a direct lung hit its not the same as a high nic vape in MTL mode. So maybe thats what you need. 

Problem is that for me I havent really found a good tight draw MTL tank. I do my MTL vaping on my Reo/RM2 devices and a little Evod1 for the mornings. RM2 atty for me is just glorious for MTL.

Maybe you could try a midrange compromise with a highly restricted lung hit tank and up the nic a bit.


----------

